# Elvira is here. SWEET!!!!



## Thunder Hawk (Jun 8, 2001)

Just picked up my Elvira kit from G&G Hobbies today.
http://www.gghobbies.com

This is going to be another classic figure kit .
Well designed, and well thought out. :dude:


AWESOME JOB MOEBIUS 
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


 This one is going to be next on my build list.
 Thank you for producing a great kit and subject.
 You keep making them and I'll keep buying them.

 Cheers.
 GHB :wave:​


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

Not sure, but I think he likes the kit.

Rogue:tongue:


----------



## glusnifr (Jan 1, 2011)

what elvira kit is it, is she freestanding, or on the floor or lounging on the couch?


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Still not here on the east coast but my LHB expects it any day. Can't wait to get it home and.......uh....build it!


----------



## zike (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm in for a case.

Tell me though, what are the physical dimensions of Elvira (I mean, the kit)?

When it was announced, we got conflicting information about the scale and I never did see a satisfactory final answer.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

glusnifr said:


> what elvira kit is it, is she freestanding, or on the floor or lounging on the couch?


The lounging one is the one that's out.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Well my Elvira is on it's way as of today along with the new Viper and a Hasegawa Saber jet. They should all arrive the middle of next week. Of course, they will simply go somewhere into the stacks of models to build although it is possible Elvira could quickly take up residence on the bench top. I guess that means I need to do a bit of work finishing up what's on the bench top right now so it will be clear for Elvira to layout on it.

Bob K.


----------



## Dracula (Jun 5, 2005)

Just waiting for megahobby


----------



## Thunder Hawk (Jun 8, 2001)

glusnifr said:


> what elvira kit is it, is she freestanding, or on the floor or lounging on the couch?


It's this one. 
http://moebiusmodels.com/elvira.php

She is on the couch. She is 1/8th scale. The kit is around 10"L x 5"W x 7"H when finished.

I like the way Moebius made the head. :dude:
The hair is separate from the head.
I makes it easier to paint.:thumbsup:

Cheers.
GHB:wave:


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

I bought this kit but I don't think I will ever build it. All of the female figure kits I have built in the past come out looking like cartoons ! Lol. I have tried to no avail to capture natural flesh tones but the outcome is always less than stellar. This is amplified by the fact that capturing beauty with a paintbrush or airbrush is probably the most difficult part of figure modeling IMO. And Elvira sure is beautifull ! My male figures come out ok though not great and I have been building models for more than 45 years ! If its ugly I can make it look great but beautifull.....I miss the mark by a mile ! Lol. I wish I could paint figures like Mark McGovern!


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

I sympathize with youHabuHunter32. I too have always had difficulties with fleshtones and I have been doing this for about 50 years! I will say that I am gettig better for whatever reason but its still not perfect. Usually it takes me quite a few tries (and lots of paint stripper) but with some perserverance I uusually get it close. It's like they say, practice, practice, practice!


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

I know the feeling well. I'm a huge admirer (and also a little jealous) of those who can get fleshtones right. For Wonder Woman, I finally took a minimalist approach--used Tamiya flat flesh and washed the cheekbones with light red. Won't win any contests, but it was easy and passes muster with family and friends. Of course, it's easier with comic book figures because they have a sort of flat-look anyway. If I build Elvira, I'll probably try something similar and focus instead on getting the seams out and doing a good job with the prep. Maybe that way the paint job will be passable.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well, I just do the best I can with flesh tones, know it's the best I can do, and try to be happy with it.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Fleshtones is what I do. After doing nekkid females for people for the past 15 years I've found Ceramcoat's fleshes are a great starting point. I like mine a bit more "suntanned" so I add a bit of Raw Sienna, starting with a dark base and adding white to the mix for highlights. Then for makeup I add pastels with a makeup brush. End each session with a coat of dullcoat. Dave Fisher's first video with Linnea Quigly got me started and I just added my own thing.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

HabuHunter32 said:


> I bought this kit but I don't think I will ever build it. All of the female figure kits I have built in the past come out looking like cartoons ! Lol. I have tried to no avail to capture natural flesh tones but the outcome is always less than stellar. This is amplified by the fact that capturing beauty with a paintbrush or airbrush is probably the most difficult part of figure modeling IMO. And Elvira sure is beautifull ! My male figures come out ok though not great and I have been building models for more than 45 years ! If its ugly I can make it look great but beautifull.....I miss the mark by a mile ! Lol. I wish I could paint figures like Mark McGovern!


I am hardly much good at flesh tones either but do mine with acrylics and shading pretty much. Here is a link over in models that has a bit of discussion on using acrylics for flesh tones.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=333891

Bob K.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

We now have the kit in stock! Viper as well. It comes molded in a nice flesh color, Black and White instructions, over 60 pieces the measurments are as follows sofa 9 inches long X 5 inches high. The completed kit is over 10 inches wide and 7 inches high. Here is the link
http://www.megahobby.com/ElviraMistressoftheDark1-8Moebius.aspx


Dont forget to use your hobbytalk code to save an additional $5.00 off all orders over $50.00.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

rkoenn said:


> I am hardly much good at flesh tones either but do mine with acrylics and shading pretty much. Here is a link over in models that has a bit of discussion on using acrylics for flesh tones.
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=333891
> 
> Bob K.


The best flesh paint ever made was Pactra Flesh in their acrylic line long ago discontinued.I have a stash of 10 bottles I bought knowing they would get rid of it.They also made a pearl white which works well for the 1701A.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

I remember the Pactra acrylics very well. All the colors were quite good. If I remember, these came out about the same time Tamiya paints were recalled the first time, around 1989-90 or so. They were a good substitute at the time. When Testors bought Pactra, they phased them out as to not compete with their own new acrylic line. (I really do have too much time on my hands!)


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Ordered mine!

~RK~


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Elvira and fleshtones - isn't she supposed to be pale, pallid, death-like?
(and curvy and beautiful, and...oops!) 

Larry


----------



## Lee Staton (May 13, 2000)

Whenever I hear fellow modelers struggling with painting flesh tones, I recommend my dear friend David Fisher's DVDs. They are the best thing you'll ever have for teaching yourself techniques:

http://modelmaniadvd.com/

They are worth every penny!

Lee


----------



## Dracula (Jun 5, 2005)

Lee Staton said:


> Whenever I hear fellow modelers struggling with painting flesh tones, I recommend my dear friend David Fisher's DVDs. They are the best thing you'll ever have for teaching yourself techniques:
> 
> http://modelmaniadvd.com/
> 
> ...


I agree have both DVDs and well worth the price. Have learned a lot from them. Looking forewords to using his metheds on Elvira.


----------



## zike (Jan 3, 2009)

Just found out my supplier here in Canada now has them.

Trouble is that it's Saturday night and Monday is a civic holiday up here. So I can't do anything until Tuesday.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Andrea Miniatures also has an excellent book on painting female figures. It covers everything from smaller metal figures to larger ones as well.


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Any pictures of Elvira sprue?


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

I assembled the sofa. The construction is great. tongue in groove and pins. there are some seams to fill , but it looks great. All the sprues are molded in a fleshy colored plastic.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Elvira is alive. Her name is Gretchen and she lives in Brazil. :tongue:


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

Thunder Hawk said:


> It's this one.
> http://moebiusmodels.com/elvira.php
> 
> She is on the couch. She is 1/8th scale. The kit is around 10"L x 5"W x 7"H when finished.
> ...


Head,what head? Holy hoo hoo hooters Batman!:freak::tongue::devil:


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Ordered mine too!!


----------



## Mars - 1 (Dec 6, 2002)

Mine arrived today. While "Checking out" the box photo, I noticed that her face and girls are not the same tone as her hands, and that she is wearing stockings. Good things to consider when planning out the flesh tones. ALso interesting is that her eye makeup does not follow the shape of the eyes, but is more for effect...........I might have to keep this box for "future reference".


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Elvira is alive. Her name is Gretchen and she lives in Brazil. :tongue:


Yikes .... she does look like Elvira.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Actually, her name is Cassandra Peterson, and she's very much alive and very beautiful!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cassandra_Peterson

Larry

:woohoo:


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

I picked up my kit at Hobby Town yesterday. You really get your moneys worth on this kit. The box is full, and a turned brass rod for the lamp.
I took some pictures of the sprues if anyone is interested.








































Els


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

More pics of sprues
















































Els


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I like the pics of all the parts but I really like that box top at the very beginning of your posts Els. That is a box top to really drool over! LOL They really captured her and all her attributes in that box top. They may have to keep it behind the counter! Mine arrives Thursday and it may go on the bench very quickly.

Bob K.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

MEGA1 said:


> Dont forget to use your hobbytalk code to save an additional $5.00 off all orders over $50.00.


Anyone have the discount code?


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Mach7: The discount code is a sticky at the top of "The Modeling Forum"

Els:Thanks, love to see the sprue. How is the detail on the face? 

Have to have one now!


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Thanks!

She's on her way!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

So with such a sweet looking boxtop cover...why did Moebius choose to put this in such a flimsy box? Out of all of my kits...this would be a box that I would definately keep just for the picture of her alone and the lid is made real flimsy and not very sturdy at all.

Just to keep costs down? I don't know about you but this kit isn't real cheap...it cost more than the Gold Knight kit in my LHS!

MMM


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Just ordered mine, now to clear some room on my table and get started when she arrives.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

With this being a fantastic kit and a true testament to the great work Moebius is doing and your concerned about how the box is made?


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

dreadnaught726 said:


> With this being a fantastic kit and a true testament to the great work Moebius is doing and your concerned about how the box is made?


I never said the kit was bad...just made a comment about the box. If you had seen all the new boxes that were crumbled on the shelf of my LHS...you'd be saying the same thing. 

I was just making an observation.

MMM


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Good point. I can see if the box cover were crushed or bent that would be a problem. I always try to get a perfect box but if I can't its no big deal. As long as the contents are not damaged. I usually don't save boxes but in the case of Elvira, I may just frame this cover. Sorry for any misunderstanding.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Hey dreadnaught726,

No problem...take a run to AAA Hobbies in Magnolia and see what I'm talking about if you are close to them in NJ.

MMM


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm in north Jersey so it's a drive but I'll take your word for it. Is'nt AAA Hobbies part of Steven's International?


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Yes...that is why I was surprised to see so many that they had that were crushed. The contents were intact but the boxes were not as prestine as I would have liked for the money.

The kit is AWESOME! I have no problem with that at all...like I said...just an observation.

MMM


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Got mine!! Truly a great sculpt by Adam, and it will a fun kit to build!


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Stevens probably sends all the non crushed boxes to their customers and puts all the defectives in their store. Sort of like the Enteman's store.


----------



## trekkist (Oct 31, 2002)

I have to say I'm disappointed the kit pose isn't that of the box front image.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

dreadnaught726 said:


> Stevens probably sends all the non crushed boxes to their customers and puts all the defectives in their store. Sort of like the Enteman's store.


 Just to give AAA Hobbies the proper press...they did have a few non-crushed ones and I was able to obtain a much better box...but you are probably right that they try to move the crushed ones themselves instead of passing them on. However, they do not offer the crushed ones at a discount or scratch and dent sale...so you still have to pay the same for either. But they usually have ANY kit that is still available almost every time you walk in so you are paying for the convenience as well.

Back on topic....great kit!

I'm ok with the pose....I could never paint it as well as what the front of the box looks like anyway!:tongue:

MMM


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm considering buying one just to take to Dragoncon in Sept and have her sign. I'm thinking maybe just painting up the rug, and having her sign the box top, and the painted rug, so once its built up, I'll have the kit buildup signed as well.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

This is a great kit, one of Moebius' best. They keep churning out quality product (just take a look at their Lonestar kit!) and are truely a leader in the industry. I'm considering starting it this weekend, but now that my chassis rails are straight I may return to my Lonestar.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

I have all of my accessories primed and ready to paint. the fit is great. Little seams on Elvira. I am doing her last , once all the other parts are finished. I bought Tamiya flesh spray paint for her. I have never used it before. Does anyone know if it looks good for flesh?


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

I have never used the Tamiya Flesh spray but I would think it is very similar to their Acrylic which is a bit too "fleshy" for me. Elvira's complexion should be a bit paler by comparison so the Tamiya flesh may not be appropriate.


----------



## Desert_Modeler (Jun 2, 2010)

If the box cover art is thin, would it be suitable for framing???


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

If you are careful trimming the cover you should have no problem framing it. It's no different than framing a poster or paper reprint.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

The box pic looks like Elvira has black sheer stockings on, how would one imitate that. Do they have doll pantyhose that would work. Can any paint replicate the clear black over the flesh. I have clear smoke, but I dont think that would replicate stockings.


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

If you airbrush them with black paint, lightly misted they look great. Hand brushing- that's tougher.


----------



## Thunder Hawk (Jun 8, 2001)

Maybe Moebius will do a metal collectors tin box with Elvira debossed
On the top of the box.
It would work if the kit was in GLOW in the dark. :dude:
Or not. 

Cheers.
GHB :wave:


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

jaws62666 said:


> The box pic looks like Elvira has black sheer stockings on, how would one imitate that. Do they have doll pantyhose that would work. Can any paint replicate the clear black over the flesh. I have clear smoke, but I dont think that would replicate stockings.


Some people can pull it off with "Smoke" color, but more often than not, what is done is to mix flesh with whatever color stockings you want, and spray that. The logic is that in real life you'd see the flesh color through the sheer fabric color visually mixing the two, and the way to simulate that effect is to mix the color with the flesh and spray it. It also applies to painting the folds in sheer lingerie where they would be against the skin, and the areas away from the skin would get less flesh and more color.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Mine arrived today from CultTVman; it is one seriously cool kit IMHO! :thumbsup:


----------



## kreaturekid (Apr 25, 2010)

im really glad you guys like the elvira! This is my first sculpt to hit the stores so its a big deal for me, and its an honor to have you all enjoying the kit 

thanks again! Adam Dougherty, the kreaturekid


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Keep up the good work, Adam. Since images of the test shot came up, I had already made up my mind to get 2 units of Elvira. And she looks great.


...... Erm .. anything you can do to help improve on the Vampirella kit? I understand Moebius is re-using the original Aurora molds and somehow images of her build shows her to be a little "stubby" to be that sexy vampire lass. Torso section is a little short.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Elvira appears to be selling well up here in Toronto, Canada.... eh.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

The kit is awesome. Here is my buildup of it. Hope the build does your kit justice
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=334503


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

jaws62666 said:


> The kit is awesome. Here is my buildup of it. Hope the build does your kit justice
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=334503


I hate you. You just raised the benchmark ....  Seriously, awesome build up there


----------

